# Office Hours: March 1, 2010 Meet John Fesko



## R. Scott Clark (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks to John Fesko, Academic Dean and Associate Professor of Systematic Theology for sitting for this episode of _Office Hours_ from WSC. You can hear the interview here. 

John is the author of several books including, _Diversity in the Reformed Tradition_, _Last Things First_ _Justification: Understanding the Classic Reformed Doctrine_. He was a co-editor of the _The Law is Not of Faith_. His most recent book is _Rule of Love: Broken, Fulfilled, and Applied_. 

The best thing to do, of course, is to subscribe to _Office Hours_ in iTunes. 

You can also subscribe to _Office Hours_ via RSS. It's also available via Zune. Missed an episode of _Office Hours_? Find 'em all online here. 

If you enjoy _Office Hours_, please take a moment to go to iTunes and give us a review. That will improve our visibility in iTunes and allow others to find us. 

Thanks for listening.


----------



## jason d (Mar 2, 2010)

I enjoy the lectures and books of Fesko very much, thanks for making this available!


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks for listening Jason!

If you can, please give us a review at iTunes. 

Office Hours - Download free podcast episodes by Westminster Seminary California on iTunes.

Thanks.


----------

